# Central Vac



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

Has anyone installed a central vac in a 31bqs. Ideall I want a compact unit that fits in the bottom shelf in the bathroom. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about a Roomba?


----------



## Heather821 (Mar 23, 2007)

We have three kids, a Bassett hound, and an Akita which sheds all the time. I do not think a Roomba would stand a chance. I have to sweep my house with a Shop-Vac.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Try this link from an older post.... and it has great pics!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=central

Bryan


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I just installed a central vac about 3 weeks ago in my 31FRKS, it works great! Should have done it years ago, it saves space and works fantastic.
I will try and set up a clicky thing but if I can't just go to my album for mods.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Texas Friends said:


> Try this link from an older post.... and it has great pics!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=central
> 
> Bryan


Thats the link!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heather & Steve said:


> We have three kids, a Bassett hound, and an Akita which sheds all the time. I do not think a Roomba would stand a chance. I have to sweep my house with a Shop-Vac.


If you haven't tried one..you should. They really do a great job. I'm 99% sure it would work for you, even with the kids and dog.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Heather & Steve said:


> Has anyone installed a central vac in a 31bqs. Ideall I want a compact unit that fits in the bottom shelf in the bathroom. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate it.


I installed the Dirt Devil Central Vac in our 31 KFW. Well worth the dollars and the time to install it !

Wes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W Podboy said:


> Has anyone installed a central vac in a 31bqs. Ideall I want a compact unit that fits in the bottom shelf in the bathroom. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate it.


I installed the Dirt Devil Central Vac in our 31 KFW. Well worth the dollars and the time to install it !

Wes
[/quote]

does it run on 12v?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They run on 110v. I have been wanting to do that too. Their are some extra breakers in the box so I cant imagine it being that hard. I have a spot under the back bed that would work. I like the Eurika, I assume thats an exhaust port on the outside. I need to do that mod....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Our Roomba works great!!! We use it in the camper once a day......cleans up after the 4 kids, and i shedding dog. turn it on let it do its thing empty it out........clean camper!!!

Camper is perfect for the roomba!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Roomba.........what the heck is that???? So I looked it up and WOW, what a neat thing.....and to think I got married, huh.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Roomba.........what the heck is that???? So I looked it up and WOW, what a neat thing.....and to think I got married, huh.


We have 2 in our house...one upstairs and one downstairs. The downstairs one kicks on around 3am and we come down to a clean carpet and hardwood floors and fresh carpet lines in the carpet. It really is a GREAT device.

Oh..I lifted my couch by 1/2" and now the Roomba can go up the couch...gets EVERYTHING!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> Roomba.........what the heck is that???? So I looked it up and WOW, what a neat thing.....and to think I got married, huh.


With the roomba.........dare i say you can go camping with out the DW


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Has anyone installed a central vac in a 31bqs. Ideall I want a compact unit that fits in the bottom shelf in the bathroom. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate it.


I installed the Dirt Devil Central Vac in our 31 KFW. Well worth the dollars and the time to install it !

Wes
[/quote]

does it run on 12v?
[/quote]

Sorry..it runs on 120 VAC. I just fire up one of the Honda EU 2000 generators and no problems.

We almost always dry camp and at the end of the trip it is real nice to be able to sweep the carpets before I bring the slide out in.
The hose port is locataed by the steps going up to the master bed. From there I can reach every cornor.

Wes


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Heather & Steve said:


> Has anyone installed a central vac in a 31bqs. Ideall I want a compact unit that fits in the bottom shelf in the bathroom. If anyone has any ideas, I would appreciate it.


I haven't gone much beyond thinking about it, but under one of the the dinette seats seemed the best place for it on the 31rqs to me.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If you look at the photos of the unit I put in, it does not take up much room at all only about 15" long and about a foot high by a foot wide. As long as you can open the end to remove the bag you should be ok. You have to be able to vent the exhaust outside and the outlet into the trailer, also you need to make sure the hose will reach all places.

Good luck!

Steve


----------

